# Which 5-star Hotel do you prefer: Bellagio, or Venetian?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 15, 2007)

We will probably need 2 nights extra to add to our 7 timeshare nights in Vegas.  (we've been to Vegas 3 times before).

Which Hotel is a nicer 5-star:
Bellagio,     or Venetian?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Luanne (Jun 15, 2007)

I've never stayed at the Bellagio, but we loved the Venetian.  The rooms are all suites and are huge.


----------



## TomCayman (Jun 15, 2007)

Neither is remotely five star, but they are good Vegas hotels... I'd say both are pretty similar in standard, little to choose between them.


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 15, 2007)

I've stayed at both resorts several times and Bellagio is my hands-down favorite.  While Venetian totally wins in the room category (rooms are huge), IMHO Bellagio takes everything else.  If the pool area is at all something you'd do, Bellagio's are spectacular while I think they are the Venetian's weakest link.  Everytime I stay at the Venetian I think "I can't believe people spent so much money on the lobby and the pool is so blah.". 

The service at Bellagio is usually better and I prefer the atmosphere at the casino.  Very understated class. (Well, understated for Vegas, LOL).

I've stayed at Venetian because I can usually get a room for a lot less $.  But if the price was at all similar, or if I was just traveling with my husband and didn't need lots of extra room, then I would pick Bellagio in a heartbeat.

Either way you really can't lose.  Have a great time.


----------



## Transit (Jun 15, 2007)

I like the Bellagio it's not so overdone like the Venetian.Its done nicely without the gautiness of some of the other hotels.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with most of you. Ballagio's room is nothing to rave about, but the pools and the fountains are spectacular! It will be great if you can get a room on the fountain side. Also, Ballagio has a better location in my opinion.


----------



## BSQ (Jun 16, 2007)

I would choose the bellagio over the venetian .... based only on _smell._

I couldn't tollerate the pumped in orange blossom scent at the venetian.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jun 16, 2007)

I would go for the Four Seasons personally.  It is AWESOME!


----------



## CMF (Jun 16, 2007)

*Another vote for the Bellagio.*

The Venetian reminds me of a gaudy mall.  But, I would also consider the Wynn!  The Wynn is the most beautiful hotel casino I have ever seen.

Charles


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 16, 2007)

CMF said:


> The Venetian reminds me of a gaudy mall.  But, I would also consider the Wynn!  The Wynn is the most beautiful hotel casino I have ever seen.
> 
> Charles



I forgot about the Wynn.  I walked through the lobby and casino and it is really gorgeous.  I haven't stayed there, but would love to so I could check out all the guest-only areas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 16, 2007)

Unless it is the convenience factor of being in that specific location, why would you want to spend that kind of money for two nights?  We have a firend who is staying at South Point across July 4th, and they are paying $60. a night for a regular room, which has a 42 inch Plasma TV.  They also have a Spa, shuttle service, etc.  They have suites starting at about $200. a night for 800 sq. ft.

My husband just chimed in and his opinion was, "Why not let him spend the money if he wants.  We can always use the extra hotel tax revenue." 

So there you have two opposing views, just to help you decide (or not).

Fern


----------



## blr666 (Jun 16, 2007)

I liked the Venetian better, just because I felt almost picked on by the staff at Bellagio.  We stayed there for a week a few years ago when my son was about 1 1/2 year old.  The security keeps asking us for our keys to prove that we are staying there.  Maybe we looked too young, or dress badly?  I don't know.  It was very annoying.  Also, one time, we were walking on the designated walkway and my son was in his stroller and he dropped his toy.  I stopped and picked it up.  Security immediately came over and told me that since I have a child I am not allowed to stop at all.  Are they crazy? I don't think my 1 1/2 year old will reach over and play the slot machine while I pick up his toy.  The Bellagio pool is nicer, but the Venetian rooms are huge.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 16, 2007)

The Wynn is one of the most beautiful hotels I have ever seen. The rooms are huge. My only complaint is it is off by itself. Not easy walkiing distance to  If anyone is interested, I don't know if these rates are that great, family and friends rate of 159 Sunday-Thursday/239 Fri/sat with $25 free slot play.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 18, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Unless it is the convenience factor of being in that specific location, why would you want to spend that kind of money for two nights?  We have a firend who is staying at South Point across July 4th, and they are paying $60. a night for a regular room, which has a 42 inch Plasma TV.  They also have a Spa, shuttle service, etc.  They have suites starting at about $200. a night for 800 sq. ft.
> 
> My husband just chimed in and his opinion was, "Why not let him spend the money if he wants.  We can always use the extra hotel tax revenue."
> 
> ...



Fern,
Thanks for the suggestion.
But, what I failed to mention in the question is that this is our 25th year of being married.  And, while this September vacation precedes our November date by two months, my wife was thinking that we should stay in a nicer place than an 'average' hotel for the two nights.

Does South Point still qualify---given this criteria?

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 18, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> I would go for the Four Seasons personally.  It is AWESOME!



I didn't even know there was a Four Seasons in Vegas.
I suspect that it is REALLY NICE, but ---
do you have any connections there??  (HaHa!)

Pat


----------



## Docklander (Jun 18, 2007)

The Four Seasons sits with the mandalay bay


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 18, 2007)

*OK, so now---Four Seasons, Wynn, Bellagio?*

Given the fact that we only need two nights, I'd like to stay at a 'NICE' place---but am not looking to spend $500 for a couple of nights' stay.  (Who knows, my wife is probably going to want to get tickets to go see Celine----haha---I hope not!)

This is a working trip for her, and I hope Villas at Polo Towers is a bit of a nice 'wow' for us---but where do we go for the other two nights (non-timeshare):
Four Seasons?
Wynn?
Bellagio?

(or other?)

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 19, 2007)

All this is subjective.  Go take a look at their website, and the description and pictures of their rooms, suites, and other services (and prices).  Do that for each hotel you are considering...

If you are asking if South Point is in the same league as Four Seasons, then of course the answer is no.  But neither is the price.  

Fern



#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Fern,
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> But, what I failed to mention in the question is that this is our 25th year of being married.  And, while this September vacation precedes our November date by two months, my wife was thinking that we should stay in a nicer place than an 'average' hotel for the two nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## debraxh (Jun 19, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Given the fact that we only need two nights, I'd like to stay at a 'NICE' place---but am not looking to spend $500 for a couple of nights' stay.  (Who knows, my wife is probably going to want to get tickets to go see Celine----haha---I hope not!)
> 
> This is a working trip for her, and I hope Villas at Polo Towers is a bit of a nice 'wow' for us---but where do we go for the other two nights (non-timeshare):
> Four Seasons?
> ...



It will be difficult to get any of those three for less than $250/night, although I've seen Bellagio close to that during a slow week (not weekend).


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2007)

Would you consider a 4*?

If so, take a look at my favorite Vegas hotel, The Golden Nugget and consider a Crown Suite or a Spa Suite.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 19, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Would you consider a 4*?
> 
> If so, take a look at my favorite Vegas hotel, The Golden Nugget and consider a Crown Suite or a Spa Suite.



We stayed at GN years ago----it's quite a nice place.  But, my wife isn't crazy about downtown Vegas, so that won't work for us.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone think that getting an extra two nights tacked 
on to our Villas at Polo Towers is a decent option?

We would need Wed & Thurs (9/5 & 9/6)---I would think that would be a slow time (?)

How best to accomplish that?

(If that would be more reasonably priced than the Hotel options----I guess I'd have to spend the savings on Celine, "O", or something like that---LOL)

Pat


----------

